# Erst Lesen, Dann Denken, Dann Posten



## Heiko (26 Mai 2006)

Aufgrund der absoluten Unfähigkeit einiger Leute, geordnet und zivilisiert zu diskutieren, haben wir hier einige Beschränkungen einführen müssen.

Da es sich zwar etwas, aber nicht wesentlich gebessert hat, hier einige Grundvoraussetzungen für die Nutzung dieses Forums, die man auch problemlos hätte aus den *Nutzungsbedingungen* ableiten können:

Die *Nutzungsbedingungen* sind für alle Besucher dieses Forums bindend. Wer die nicht anerkennen will, soll bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst. Bedenkt bitte, dass nur die Einhaltung der Nutzungsbedingungen garantiert, dass das Forum dauerhaft Bestand hat.
Wir werden *keine Beleidigungen oder andere strafbaren Inhalte* hier stehen lassen. Dazu gehören z.B. auch *Boykottaufrufe* oder *Aufforderungen zu Straftaten*.
Wir dulden weder die *Nennung von Namen* von natürlichen Personen, noch die *Nennung von persönlichen Mailadressen*.
Wenn ein Moderator ein Posting ändert, weil es so nicht haltbar ist und der User meint, die Moderation rückgängig machen zu müssen, so wird der User künftig ohne weitere Warnung gesperrt. Die Moderatoren ändern keine Postings, weil sie ihnen nicht gefallen, sondern weil es die Rechtslage erfordert. Zudem sind die Moderatoren angewiesen, bei zweifelhaften Inhalten lieber einmal mehr einzugreifen. Grundsatzdiskussionen zu dieser Praxis könnt Ihr in file://dev/null führen - und nur dort.
*Nochmal ganz deutlich:* wir haben in den letzten Jahren leider einige Praxis im Führen von Rechtsstreitigkeiten bekommen. Aus den daraus gewonnenen Erfahrungen sind die Nutzungsbedingungen entstanden.
Wir sind gerne bereit, jeden Rechtsstreit zu führen, der der Sache dient. Ich werde aber keinen Rechtsstreit riskieren, nur weil jemand meint, er müsse hier wild rumbeleidigen oder sonstigen Blödsinn schreiben, der rechtlich nicht haltbar ist. Wer das nicht akzeptieren will, riskiert die Existenz dieses Forums und die Möglichkeit, sich hier zu informieren.

*Wer sich hier nicht an die Spielregeln halten kann, spielt im Team der Gauner und Ganoven, weil es denen dann relativ leicht gemacht wird, das Forum hier anzugreifen.*


----------

